# Hello



## NeenahTD (Dec 22, 2009)

My coworker and I are the TD's for Neenah High School's in Neenah, WI (30 min south of Green Bay). We both have a BA in Theatre (UW-Whitewater and UW-Stevens Point) and have have been employed in the industry for a number of years though at 32 & 30, our experience is somewhat limited. I found CB searching for painting advice for scrims and had some other questions so I decided to join-up and ask. Also willing to give advice/opinions, his (TD) specialty is construction and sound, mine (ATD) is lights.


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 24, 2009)

Welcome to CB! Great to have you here. Be sure to check out the Wiki. Let us know how we can help you. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

